# 458 socom



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

It's been a year since I've built a rifle and I'm gettin kinda itchy for another one. I've thought about the Blackout, Grendle, SPC, etc. but something about the 458 turns my crank.

I've done the internet research and it seems the SOCOM is an easier build than the Bushmaster or Corbon. Wilson Combat has a barrel kit with BCG, adjustable gas block and tube, and muzzle device in stock for around $550. Upper for $150. That seems a bargain to me even if it was for a .556. Trying to decide to jump.

Do any of you guys have/shoot this caliber?
Yeas/Nays, dos/don'ts?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

check out radical firearms - they have complete 458 socom uppers for $469

http://www.radicalfirearms.com/category-s/2088.htm

I picked up a 300BK upper from them over the weekend.


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

C'mon now! That would be too easy. Thanks!


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

I wonder how one of those would run in a LARGE bullet, like 450-500 grains running suppressed at barely subsonic velocities? Talk about a pig killing monster!


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

Out of stock on the 16"


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

bearintex said:


> I wonder how one of those would run in a LARGE bullet, like 450-500 grains running suppressed at barely subsonic velocities? Talk about a pig killing monster!


That's what I'm talkin about!


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

I think I know why they are out of stock 

Haven't got to shoot it yet though


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

MrG said:


> Out of stock on the 16"


If you are really interested - I'd call and talk to them.

They quoted me 4-5 weeks for my upper and it was ready in about 2 weeks.


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

To be honest I'm leaning toward the Wilson Combat for a couple of reasons. Pretty much everything in the kit is what I'd order from scratch. The other reason is trade value. I learned that lesson the hard way when I traded my varmint build. It had top quality parts throughout but a no-name lower. I know I would have gotten more for it if it had an easily recognized brand stamped on it. 

Not saying that the quality of the Radical upper isn't on par with the WC. It's about the perceived value when/if I decide to trade it.


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

The Wilson Combat kit showed up today. Everything appears to be first class as I'd hoped. Dropped the barrel off to have it pinned and welded. I found some brass and bullets last week. I'll order the upper receiver and parts tomorrow. I still haven't decided on a handguard. Then a set of dies and I should ready to send some lead downrange.


----------



## horned frog (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm thinking that's pinned and welded barrel is going to make it impossible to attach a suppressor and that's a large part of the appeal of a 458 SOCOM.


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

The muzzle device is suppressor ready.


----------



## horned frog (Nov 9, 2008)

I follow you now.


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

I got it all put together and put some rounds downrange this week. I worked up some loads using Hornady 325gr FTX and Hornady 300gr JHP. I loaded 50 ea. of the most accurate of each and went to the farm yesterday. I think I'm in love. From 40 yards it will turn oranges and grapefruits into juice. It will blow the whole cork core out of one of those 'low powered' baseballs and leave the cover. It went 10 inches through the end of a 3x16 laminated beam before it came out the side. I found a sack of Sacrete laying around that had been out in the weather and had set up. It pretty much turned it back into gravel. I can only imagine what it will do to something with skin on it.

I went to the range today to see what it would do at 100yds. I put the Eotech on it because that's the only optic I had sitting around that I thought would handle the recoil. I was pleasantly surprised with a 1 1/2" group with the FTX and a 2 1/2" group with the JHP. I think I have a winner.

My stripped lower will be here this week and then to the Cerakote shop.


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

What velocity were those loads? I'd love to see similar tests with the large subsonic bullets. Got your can ordered for it yet?

Pics?


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

There are some pics of the 535gr lead bullet that I'm considering for subs in my "Quick Load" thread.

Chrono is next on my list after I get this thing Cerakoted. Several sources of internet data put the 325FTX at around 1650-1700. 300JHP about 100 quicker. I haven't pulled the trigger on my trust yet. WC is saying a 6 month wait on a 458 can. I'm not married to their can though. Any suggestions? One thing that appeals to me about theirs is it seems to be shorter and fatter than others I see on the net. Most seem to be at least a foot long. Another is that it was designed for the SOCOM.


----------



## Bone Cruncher (May 22, 2006)

I suggest you go to kakindustry.com, Kurt is the 458 Socom man, he builds barrels and even has his own bullets he machines out of brass. I have been to his shop several times and can tell you he has what ever you need for the Socom, he is the AR man! His flash cans are impressive! Anything AR is his game, his CNC machines turn out what ever you need. You should check out his barrels, they are machined to the tightest tolerances and are in all the sizes you want, 300 Blackout, 308, 223, 762x39, 458 Socom, go check his site out! He also has brass for the Socom!


----------



## Bone Cruncher (May 22, 2006)

My Hornady 325 Gr. FTX loads use 30 grains of Lil Gun and it's dynamite on pigs!


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

BC, matter of fact Kak is where I got most of my brass. The solid brass bullets look interesting.


----------



## Bone Cruncher (May 22, 2006)

I will let you know MrG how those solids work, I'm going over to his shop today and pick up some of his hollow points too. I built a 458 socom with an 18 inch barrel for pigs and knowing Kurt his bullets will get the job done, big time! I will be loading them up this weekend and seeing how they do next week.


----------

